# 2 quick questions



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

1) how do I tell if my krib eggs are fertile?

2) how long do they take to hatch?

Thanks
Ross


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

_Green_ said:


> 1) how do I tell if my krib eggs are fertile?
> 
> 2) how long do they take to hatch?
> 
> ...


If they hatch they are fertile LOL

I think around 4 day's.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Jackson said:


> If they hatch they are fertile LOL
> 
> I think around 4 day's.


Are you sure? lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

_Green_ said:


> Are you sure? lol


I asked a buddy just for you and he said 36-48 hrs to hatch 3-4 day's to become free swimming fry.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Jackson


----------

